# For all you gun lovers!  Awesome grill!!



## seboke (Jul 30, 2008)

How would this look in YOUR back yard?!?


----------



## babyback (Jul 30, 2008)

That is soooo cool!  Don't think it will fit in my yard though...  I wonder how much it cost?


----------



## fireguy (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## vlap (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya gotto love that.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Wonder what would happen if I put it in front of my shop, aiming right down the driveway. lol


----------



## blacklab (Jul 30, 2008)

That's so cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, talk about a "smokin' gun"!!


----------



## meatballtn (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL , I wanna see the holster !


----------



## coyote (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet...it would look great there..but even better, towed behind my CJ7 jeep..tail gaters would get hit witrh a fattie..lol..


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats what I need


----------



## slm036 (Jul 30, 2008)

All I can say is "DUDE, THATS


----------



## 1894 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kinda like a potato gun that shoots fattys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can I get one in either stanless or a blued version ? My State is having issues with colors on firearms these days.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 30, 2008)

That rocks. Please tell me the smoke rolls out of the end of the barrel.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 30, 2008)

I love that!!  Not sure it's in the smoker budget though!!


----------



## krusher (Jul 30, 2008)

hey man thats great,,, did you happen to see how much it cost.  I must know


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 31, 2008)

Too bad the barrel doesn't rotate like a six shooter....lol


----------



## seboke (Jul 31, 2008)

Wish I knew more about it.  No idea about smoke from the barrel, but would be a shame to make that and NOT have smoke come out!  No idea about the cost either krusher.  Got these pics in an email today


----------



## mossymo (Jul 31, 2008)

That would be great in our new yard, HELL; it would be the centerpiece !!!


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw a guy competiting on a food network special that had 2 smokers that look just like that one but a little smaller and YES the smoke did come out of his barrels. I think it was the smoked meat challenge at the rose bowl in So Cal.


----------

